# build a heat press



## Free Man (Feb 21, 2009)

Im looking for plans. I want to build my own heat press to save money. Ive seen a home built one on ebay and want to build one my self. Wondering if any one has done this and or has plans. Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Free Man said:


> Im looking for plans. I want to build my own heat press to save money. Ive seen a home built one on ebay and want to build one my self. Wondering if any one has done this and or has plans. Thanks.


While you're waiting for replies in this thread, this older thread has a good link in it: https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4247.html


----------

